# New wildlife advocate



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been on this site for a few months now, mostly lurking, and have been somewhat taken aback, but also impressed with how opinionated many on this board are. After reading through a number of threads geared towards bashing on various organizations and foundations I had to ask myself, if I were to start an organization focused on wildlife conservation what would I do? Where would my focus be? What types of things would this new organization bring to the table that isn't already available? It is definitely easier to say you are going to start a foundation than to actually do it. So I thought I would ask you guys, if you were to start a new organization what would you do? And what would you do differently that isn't already available? Please keep this thread from being focused on bashing other organizations, instead primarily discuss your opinion of what an organization SHOULD DO. Not what they aren't doing...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Good questions toymanator... I am surprised that someone else hasn't already commented on this. I would just like an organization that supports the interests of the general public without a hidden agenda. I will always focus on recruitment. My interests will always be in the future of big game hunting and when individuals focus on trophy or privileged hunting it rules out our next generation. 

Focus on ethics and kids. Our next generation of hunters will produce a positive hunting image and ensure our future. 

Focus on trophy hunting and paste naked chicks and big bucks on your mud flaps and it ruins it for everyone.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Focus on trophy hunting and paste naked chicks and big bucks on your mud flaps and it ruins it for everyone.


Now speak for yourself.....some of us like Naked chicks!!!! :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent......


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I have received a few PM's about this thread, and enjoyed the discussions presented. Nambaster, I agree that a large focus needs to be on the youth. I feel that the youth are often overlooked in this debate. They are the future of hunting and conservation, they essentially need to be informed more than anyone. If we want to have a positive impact proper education needs to start with the youth.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I would focus on all of the emotional issues, you know, how cute and cuddly these animals are. I would run ads on late night and daytime TV, and ask for donations to save all of these cute cuddly creatures. I would have video clips of these creatures with sad expressions, as if they were pleading for some one to save them from their plight. Then I would use 90% of the money to pay salaries (mine) and use the other 10% to perpetuate the fraud. Oh, wait, this has already been done. PETA, the Humane society and all of the others have beaten me to it.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

How bout organizations like Bowhunters of Utah, the Mule Deer Foundation and the Utah Wildlife Coolition? There are some really good pro-public/avg. Joe goals within these organizations.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> How bout organizations like Bowhunters of Utah, the Mule Deer Foundation and the Utah Wildlife Coolition? There are some really good pro-public/avg. Joe goals within these organizations.


This is part of my question, why do we spend so much time ragging on foundations that don't do things the way we would like them to? Instead of pimping or supporting organizations like you mentioned?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

toymanator said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > How bout organizations like Bowhunters of Utah, the Mule Deer Foundation and the Utah Wildlife Coolition? There are some really good pro-public/avg. Joe goals within these organizations.
> ...


To answer your question, I think we can support those groups also. I am a proud member or BOU, but it is also very specific to archery. Yet I still support the idea of another group that is more broad encompassing also. I don't feel that we should only support one group, in reality many of these groups work together because they have their individual expertise's or niches and relationships. This is just my opinion.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

toymanator said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > How bout organizations like Bowhunters of Utah, the Mule Deer Foundation and the Utah Wildlife Coolition? There are some really good pro-public/avg. Joe goals within these organizations.
> ...


I think I can answer that. Many do exactly what you mentioned...support orgs they believe in. The problem is right now there is a strong imbalance of power in wildlife politics in Utah. People are complaining about THAT and trying to figure out how to fight it. It's not a simple thing do since that imbalance creates an environment where the more "powerful" org(s) can stiffle the efforts of orgs with less political pull. Less powerful orgs can put efforts and money on the ground for wildlife and for hunters...which is a good thing...but they have little pull when it comes to having a voice in creating or changing hunting policies.

Unfortuneately because the general public is so apethetic change must occur in the toughest political circles where money and connections get things done. This should be a rallying cry to wake up the masses and to get involved!


----------

